# LGB Porter and LGB 0-4-2T locos



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys:

To the LGB historians:

Other than the LGB 0-4-2T Chloe, did LGB mfg any other similar 0-4-2T or 0-4-4T locos?


Norman


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Olomana.... LGB 22130. I can remember walking under the prototype whilst it was on its rack at the National Museum/Smithsonian back in 1983....


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well yes 
they did 
the forney-an 0-4-4t


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,


The LGB two coupled axles motor unit was and is used for a whole set of Fornery, both with and without a front pony truck. One of them was the 'Wild West' 2 4 4T,

which I bought and then added a few bits to. 


I am no LGB historian, but I think the same motor block has been used in the 2 4 0 tender loco recently, and there have been several liveries available for the Forney; here is a link to one - 


http://www.reynaulds.com/products/LGB/25253.aspx











Finally here is a photo of mine, taken in 2006


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

actually the Wild West forney is an 0-4-4t 

just in case ... 


the Columbus, disneyland, both DRGW 251 and 252 and the C&S , and the WPY are 2-4-4ts (pretty sure on the last but i dont own it and im going from memory) 
all of the SRRL and the bumblebee, and pennsy versions were 0-4-4T 

all can be changed with the change out of the lead pony -which is simple 

peter i really like the detail painting you have done-absolutely improves the look -those domes just seem huge but the red tones them down a great deal


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

As I recall the only two locos to use that small rubber band (cogged belt) drive was the Chloe you referenced and the Olomana that Spule mentioned the rest use a more traditional style LGB power block. Unles I am mistaken and the little rail trucks use them too? 

Chas


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I have Chloe and Olomana - great little locos, further improved by replacing the horrid plastic trailing wheels with LGB metal Feldbahn wheels and also fitted with roller pickups on these trailing wheels (from a Bachmann Davenport diesel). The Feldbahn 0-4-0T and the Feldbahn diesel also use the small wheeled belt-drive mechanism.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well all of the FRR chassis locos use cogged belts-this would include the euro versions (O and K) and the Deutze style diesels 
rule one-dont push the loco -the drivers dont turn 
rule 2 dont overload- i have this on authority from the old LGBOA techs-they emphasized 2-3- cars max-i run 4 at my peril-typcially very very light 
why the concern ?because parts are virtually non-existant-really 

third-while i have read accounts of folks running these all day-my experience is that the motors run warm even at moderate speed-i don tknow what that means-but im careful not to run them too long or too fast etc 

in particular the FRR little diesel-which is very heavy compared to the steam locos -gives the impression that it can pull, and in terms of adhesion it certainly can -but the real issue is these locos ony have one axel engaged by worm-then the second axel gets transfer of power via the belt-so that has to mean twice as much wear on the single nylon gear on the axel- 
in a way, so long as the loco slips under load you have a bit of protection-a LOT less with the deisel-ive never seen mine slip 

the belt is delrin or some nylon-very tough-while not required-i find a bit of teflon grease on the belt quiets things a bit -i am certain it would be temperature sensitve-ie very cold-the belts are gone -it would take a good deal of cleverness to find a substitue or another transfer belt solution imho 

a bit of lead wool or the like in the olomano/chloe smokebox or stack can reduce the wheelie effect that these locos can suffer-as i recall i stuffed a bit into my smoke box and the stack and a bit in one of the tine domes-the space is so small, the added wieght is too 

i too hate the plastic trailing wheel-the metal one is a great solution -somehow simply more satisfying in appearance 
while gary raymond makes FRR wheels, and they are great for cars-the axel is to thick for stock replacment on the locos-so the FRR steel wheel is the best as you simply pull off the plastic and slide on the metal--ive seen one fellow add a lgb brush pick up to the trailing wheel for added pick up, which these locos can need over points unless the track is very clean-and even then they can stall 

BTW the little rail trucks are in fact a stainz style block-they run wonderfully and smoothly-there is a great article at The Training Dutchmen site on how to light them-its easy-and the lights imho add a great deal of interest-dont know why LGB didnt do this, as the prototype model showed lighting 

ive added brass rear lanterns to the bunker corners of my chloe-like the prototype-'cept mine only have side and rear lens -the real one had a forward facing lens as well, and i added a tiny HO seuthe smoker, don trecall -perahps a 16-it is bell bottomedd of sorts-hold a surprising amount of fluid and smokes at an OK rate of speed-sorta fast but not stupidly so - 
i drilled the core of the stack to accept the wires, and tied into the lantern -the unit itself will fit in the deep chloe stack-the unit also comes with a tiny metal sleeve to extend the units stack-this sleeve fits perfectly into chloe's stack opening-the little unit must be filled with a syringe-the opening is that small 

both add a bit of fun-i never would have done this given the scarcity and high price of the loco nowadays-but i have replacement stock parts to reverse if i ever choose


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a screw in the bottom of the chloe smoke stack and then filled it with bird shot. Much better, no wheelies now!!! 

Only the Xmas chloe did the wheelie, the original chloe did not do a wheelie.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Never noticed wheelies with my Chloe nor with Olomana. I'd maybe expect to see a wheelie on the O&K steamer as this has the same chassis but no trailing wheels, however a friend has one and I've not seen this misbehave either.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi: 

To replace the Chloe trailing wheel: 

" the FRR steel wheel is the best as you simply pull off the plastic and slide on the metal " 

What is a FRR steel wheel? Is this a LGB wheel part or a wheel from another mfg? 

Thank you 
Norman


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

LGB 67343 FRR Wheel Set Metal, 2 Pieces. 

They come wit hblack centres, I repainted mine with enamel red to match the driving wheels.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Not sure if this page is accessable to non-members (I think so), but here's where I wrote up about adding roller pickups to a Chloe. Also shows the metal FRR wheels fitted. 

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m130453.aspx


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

PS- stevedenver also posted about his Chloe on the same thread mentioned above.


----------

